

My resignation letter is in ANSI C++ - AdamWynne
http://adamwynne.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/turning-the-page/

======
brettmjohnson

      #include <stdio.h>
     
      int main (int argc, char **argv) {
        puts("Screw you guys! I'm going home.");	
      }
    
    

I'm thinking they were glad to see you go because you took an hour to do 60
seconds worth of work.

~~~
joezydeco
He could have put in some templating to make it easy for the next person to
quit.

------
cperciva
Is argc really a const in C++'s main? I can't imagine why it would be, given
that _argv++; argc--;_ is a very standard idiom in command-line argument
processing.

~~~
AdamWynne
Seeing I wasn't using it, I thought I might hint to the optimiser that it
could optimise it away. But now that you mention it, the argv should have been
const char * const _

~~~
cperciva
The optimizer is quite able to recognize that a variable is unused. :-)

In fact, if you compile that code with warnings turned on, you'll get a
"variable is not used" warning -- which most style guides say should be
silenced by adding the following line to the start of your function:

    
    
      (void)argc; /* UNUSED */

------
Spechal
Overkill

